# Female Electric blue ram.



## Tropicana

Hey guys took a nice pic with Flash, She looks great!










This is an older photo of her, you can tell her dorsal spikes have grown.


----------



## k2x5

Very nice fish!

I've been looking at these lately, but I've heard they have a very short lifespan... BA's wants $30ea for them so I've been hesitant to get any.


----------



## Tropicana

k2x5 said:


> Very nice fish!
> 
> I've been looking at these lately, but I've heard they have a very short lifespan... BA's wants $30ea for them so I've been hesitant to get any.


Thanks! . Well Rams normally live 3 years, I haven't heard of the short lifespan of electric blue rams. I have had this female for about 4 months and have been breeding her with my German blue ram male.

Currently I have 100 fry that I took away from the parents at 2 weeks old and about 100 fry with the parents 3 days old. They have been good parents so far.

I picked my female up for 14$ at Big als Barrie. Not sure of the places in TO.


----------



## fly4awhiteguy

14??!! I paid 40 for 2 at the same store!!


----------



## Tropicana

Lol, interesting... Well I noticed some were much lower quality. So they probably mixed the last bit of nice EBRs with a bad quality stock from somewhere else that was cheap. I got lucky and snagged a nice female.


----------



## Kerohime

Stunning, I'm anxious to see what their offspring would look like. GBR x Electric blue


----------



## Tropicana

Thanks . Well from what I have heard, the fry will be a % GBRs a % EBRs and possibly nothing else or a Powder blue ram, a visual mix of both. should be interesting!


----------



## fly4awhiteguy

this is my female...


----------



## Tropicana

She looks great, nice and chubby haha. Could spawn soon .


----------



## fly4awhiteguy

it would be nice but she has nothing to spawn with.. she is the only ram in my tank...


----------



## Tropicana

Aww man, thats right eh. Hm, well my young are growing quick! lol . They will start getting colour in a couple weeks.


----------



## fly4awhiteguy

Awesome.. ill definately be hitting you up for some..


----------



## Tropicana

Cool man your not to far either. See ya in a couple months lol. Hopefully less.


----------



## fly4awhiteguy

Sounds good to me


----------



## shrimp101

Has anyone had any problems with the german blue or electric blue rams having white stringing poop..? I have one ram that is this way, and currently now in a isolation tank as the poop is white and stringing looking even though she is eating and acting fine in all other ways.? I removed her from a larger tank with 3 other rams which all seem to be doing great. Any suggestions.?


----------



## df001

the gold rams are under-represented in this thread ... Hard to get the exposure right, they're too darn fast. the bigger one is still pretty pale as he's new to the tank.


----------



## george

Shrimp101, the white poo and stringy usually means hexamita. You can use metronidazole or flagyl to cure it.


----------



## Tropicana

df001 said:


> the gold rams are under-represented in this thread ... Hard to get the exposure right, they're too darn fast. the bigger one is still pretty pale as he's new to the tank.


Haha yes, I don't own any gold rams actually but they are quite nice to look at too.

What Kind of camera do you use?

And what settings did you use?


----------



## fly4awhiteguy

Gold rams? I gotta get me one of them..... Mabey the gold and blue could mate and make an electric green hybrid....( possible or not, that is a cool idea)


----------



## df001

Tropicana said:


> What Kind of camera do you use?
> And what settings did you use?


Camera is my iphone 4, I can't find my battery charger for my nikon... 

they are taken w/o hdr. no flash. 



fly4awhiteguy said:


> Gold rams? I gotta get me one of them..... Mabey the gold and blue could mate and make an electric green hybrid....( possible or not, that is a cool idea)


I don't think there are any green morphs, but I could be mistaken...


----------



## Tropicana

df001 said:


> Camera is my iphone 4, I can't find my battery charger for my nikon...
> 
> they are taken w/o hdr. no flash.
> 
> I don't think there are any green morphs, but I could be mistaken...


Ahh! not bad for an Iphone lol.

Yeah No green rams, the result is a powder blue ram I think. unfortunately it doesn't work like mixing paint lol


----------



## fly4awhiteguy

I figured as much, but it would be nice if it worked that way


----------

